# Please Help, What is this in my aquarium.



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, i saw this insect like thing in my aquarium. Anyone please help me determine what is this? Is it harmful to my plants and fishes?https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/579af8709b32d/IMG_20160729_142002.jpg


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Dragonfly nymph, get it out of there. I've seen it catch 1 1/2" tilapia fry.


----------



## louise.ann.965 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dragonfly nymph! It's pretty cool looking... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep. Dragonfly nymph. Will eat small fish!


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Is that dangerous to fish? Haha... How did that got into my tank lol

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes , it's that dangerous to fish !!! Probably came in (in a much smaller size) with plants. There's a number of bug larvae that (rarely) sneak into our tanks , usually with plants . Can't think of any I'd want in my tanks , especially with smaller fish .


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

Get it out of there! Those neons are prime food for it, especially if it grows any larger.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

They are very hard to spot when they are tiny. Pretty much clear and covered in mulm or diatom algae until it is ready to go Rambo on your tank.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Its a free cool pet. Pull it out of the main tank and into another container. Feed it live/frozen food until it morphs! Looks like it can stay in this stage for years.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W557aSVdW_g

http://www.dragonfly-site.com/dragonfly-life-cycle.html


----------



## nebusoi (Jul 29, 2016)

My mind is completely blown. I never knew that they lived as a nymph underwater for up to 4 years.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Live food, as in fishes, cause that what they eat when given the chance.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

So it can still morph? Haha well i already put it away and transfer it to a different container with the snails i removed from my tank. 

What does its eggs looks like because there might be left in my tank

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It more likely came in as a larvae. I use lots of water from outdoors to feed my smallest fry, and even with checking all water I pour in, I still get the occasional one in the tank. The baby cory fry I have in the tank exposes them quickly though. No hiding in diatom when these guys come by. Then I just squish the bug and let the fish eat it.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, that's crazy! Can you show us his new home? Lol


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ok i will post it tom. The bugs new home. The other day i thought it was dead until i poked it and swim fast..

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Large bass love eating those.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Heres where i put him. Prison cell full of snails. Haha


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Just cant find it

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Look on your walls, they take about a 6 to 8 foot walk out of the water when they are ready to come out.


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Creepy haha

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

As was mentioned, it probably came in on plants. I went down to the local river and collected some native plants for my aquariums the other day, and as I was washing them, I came across a small damselfly nymph ("same thing, only different "). Always check new plants, no matter where they come from, because pests, sometimes dangerous ones, can be introduced very easily, and not just through neglect of the source; it's a natural hazard.

Olskule


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you guys very much

Sent from my Che2-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## geewee10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Spotted another one!!! Where are they from . Lol

Transferred it asap


----------

